# प्रबन्धन > क्या कैसे करें ! >  अपने सूत्र का प्रचार यहाँ करे, सूत्र की जानकारी भी दे.....

## Chandrshekhar

*मित्रों अक्सर देखा जाता है की सुत्रधारक अपने सूत्र के प्रचार के लिए दूसरों के सूत्र मैं जाके पोस्ट कर देते है, इससे सूत्र की निरन्तता भंग हो जाती है, सभी सूत्र धारको से अनुरोध है की इस सूत्र पे आके अपने सूत्र का प्रचार, जानकारी और लिंक दे......धन्यवाद.....*

----------


## marwariladka

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...=5325&page=१

यहाँ पर में कुछ ऐसे पोस्ट करूँगा जो अपने आप में ही अनोखे होंगे...अगर पसंद आये तो जरुर बताइयेगा....

----------


## marwariladka

*http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=3415&page=१

दोस्तों यहाँ पे हम सिर्फ और सिर्फ सरीफ फोटो डालेंगे..कोई नग्नता नहीं....केवल पारिवारिक फोटो जो के परिवार के साथ देखे जा सके...किसी के कंप्यूटर पे खुले आम रखे जा सके...कुछ ऐसे फोटो
*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

क्या आपकी शादी होने वाली है....लेकिन शादी से पहले ही आप किसी तरह अंपनी वर्जिनिटी खो चुकी है...अब चिंता सता रही है की कही इस बात का बुरा असर आपकी आने वाली शादी-शुदा जिंदगी पर ना हो जाए.
    अब घभराये नही कोस्मेटिक सर्जरी विज्ञान ने इसका बहुत ही आसान हल ढूंढ लिया है..... 
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=5648

----------


## Chandrshekhar

मित्रों फोरम पे इन्टरनेट की दुनिया की सबसे बङी विश्व प्रशिद वयस्क पेंटिंग्स की प्रदर्शनी मैं आपका स्वागत है  
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=5369

----------


## aditya_gujral1

मेरे इस सूत्र में आपको कुछ नयी प्रकार की व्यस्क फिल्में कहानी के विवरण के साथ मिलेंगी..कृप्या सूत्र पर जाकर सभी अपने विचार पेश करें..धन्यवाद

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=4921

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*दुर्लभ चित्र श्री कृष्ण की लीला और रास लीला के

    श्री कृष्ण की लीला देखिये पेंटिंग्स और चित्रों दुवारा......

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=5532*

----------


## aditya_gujral1

*देसी लड़कियों और भाभियों के चित्रों की सिरीज़ का मज़ा लेने के लिए इस सूत्र में पधारे..इस सूत्र में सिरीज़ अनुसार देसी लड़कियों के चित्र पेश किये जाते हैं...धन्यवाद

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=4272*

----------


## aditya_gujral1

*लड़कियों को सेक्सी दिखने के लिए नग्न होने की जरूरत नहीं है...कपड़ो में लड़कियाँ ज्यादा सेक्सी लगती हैं...देखना चाहते हैं तो मेरे द्वारा प्रारंभ किये गए इस सूत्र पर आये और देखे की कपड़ो में लड़कियाँ ज्यादा आकर्षक और सेक्सी देखती हैं..धन्यवाद

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=4102*

----------


## aditya_gujral1

*अगर आप देसी लड़कियों और भाभियों के शौक़ीन है तो मेरे यह सूत्र आपके लिए ही बना है..यहाँ कहीं न देखा गया देसी माल मिलता है..अपनी राय आवश्य दें..धन्यवाद


http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=4277*

----------


## aditya_gujral1

*अगर देसी मसाला B-Grade फिल्में देखनी है तो मेरे इस सूत्र में पधारे..यहाँ आपको शुद्ध भारतीय फिल्में मिलेंगी..फिल्मों को डाउनलोड करके देखे या फिर ऑनलाइन देखे यह आपकी इच्छा है..धन्यवाद

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=4277*

----------


## aditya_gujral1

*अगर आप लोगो को होलीवुड की अभिनेत्रियां पसंद हैं और आप उन्हें नग्न देखना तो चाहते हैं पर कभी देखा नहीं तो यह सूत्र आपके लिए ही बना है..एक से बढकर होलीवुड की हीरोईन के नग्न द्रिश्य यहाँ आपको मिलेगें

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=5118*

----------


## aditya_gujral1

*आप लोगो ने बोलीवुड की सेक्स Bomb कही जाने वाली बाला शर्लिन चोपरा का नाम तो सुन ही होगा..बहुत ही मस्त item है..कुछ फिल्मों में भी काम कर चुकी है..उसके बहुत Rare चित्र और वीडियो देखने के लिए इस सूत्र में पधारे...धन्यवाद

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=4849

*

----------


## sanjeetspice

मेरे सभी सुत्र उनके नाम और डिरेक्ट लिंक

1.इस प्यार को क्या नाम दें क्या अच्छे लडकों का अकाल पड गया है, जो लडकियां बुरे लडकों को ज्यादा पसंद कर रही हैं? आमतौर पर अच्छे लडके यही रोना रोते हैं। हाल में हुई एक स्टडी इस बात को और पख्ता करती है कि वाकई लडकियां बुरे लडकों के चंगुल में ज्यादा फंसती हैं। असामाजिक या आपराधिक प्रवृत्ति के पुरुष जिंदगी में कुछ और हासिल करें या नहीं, कुछ समय तक के लिए लडकियों का ध्यान जरूर आकर्षित कर लेते हैं। ऐसा आखिर क्या होता है उनमें........................
:udd:
2.वह पहली बार डेट पर जाने वाले अगर आप डेट पर जाने वाले हैं तो आपके मन में यह सवाल जरूर उठ रहा होगा कि कौन-सी बातें बताई जाएं और किन बातों से बचा जाए। आपकी इसी समस्या का समाधान कर रही है सखी। यहां दिए गए डेटिंग टिप्स पर गौर फरमाएं और तैयार हो जाएं दूसरी बार उससे मिलने के लिए। ...........................
:udd:
3.शादी से पहले पूछे 100 सवाल:BangHead:

4.शिकायतें इनकी-उनकी स्त्री पक्ष : हमारा काम ही सुनना है or स्त्री पक्ष : हमारा काम ही सुनना है:pointlol:

----------


## John69

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=5700

| सुपरहीरो ही-मैन |

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

is tarah k sutra management dwara banne chahiye.
naki sadasya dwara!  dont mind just gave an opinion
:(

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> is tarah k sutra management dwara banne chahiye.
> naki sadasya dwara!  dont mind just gave an opinion
> :(


डोंट मिनाएंड राजी मित्र, आपको ये सुझाव अन्तर्वासना की  सुझाव वाले सूत्र मैं देना चाहिए मित्र....ये आपने सूत्र से अलग वाली पोस्ट कर दी....

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*मित्रों आप रोज ही समाचार पत्र विभिन्न टेलीविजन चेनलो मैं अपनी राशि देखते है, पर क्या आपको पता है की आप की राशि क्या है जाने सम्पूर्ण जानकारी 
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=4872*

----------


## sandy_sexpremi

मित्रों मेरे इस सूत्र मैं आप आयकर विक्रयकर व सेवा कर के बारे मैं अगर आपको कोई भी समस्या है तो उसका समाधान पा सकते है 

*http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=2368*

----------


## Nisha.Patel

बिलकुल नए अवतार आप के लिए
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=5837

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> बिलकुल नए अवतार आप के लिए
> http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=5837


धन्यवाद जी.....

----------


## Mr. laddi

*मेरे सूत्र दोस्तों एक बार जरूर पधारे 
*

*जीवन के अनेक रंग*

*इस में आप को कुछ अदभुत,हास्य,मज़ेदार  ,अविश्वसनीय,सेक्सी  (लेकिन अश्लील नहीं)
यानि के जीवन का हर रंग मिलेगा 
उम्मीद करता हूँ आप सहयोग देंगे*

*हुसन.....देखते रहोगे नज़र नहीं हटा पाओगे*

*
 मैं आपको हुसन का ऐसा दीदार करवाने वाला हूँ की आप कहेंगे की हाँ येही हुस्न की मल्लिका है 
उम्मीद करता हूँ आप प्रोत्साहन देंगे 
धन्यवाद*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

हास्य और व्यंग  की कविता......


http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...d=1#post262368

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

*लो भाई चाचा के सूत्रों पर भी जरा नज़र डाले ........* 

*क्यू की हर चित्र कुछ कहता है ........... 
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=5872

मिर्च मसाला .... खबरे सिर्फ आपके लिए 
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=132

इन पांच रचनाओं ने हर दौर को अपना कायल बना लिया
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=5743

कुछ यंत्र और तंत्र प्रयोग आप के जीवन में परिवर्तन के लिए
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=1229*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

माँ लक्ष्मी को केसे खुस करे, जिससे जीवन मैं धन का अभाव ना हो, सरल तरीके से सम्पूर्ण जानकारी , वेदिक सास्त्र के अनुसार.....

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=5915

----------


## pareek76

सेक्स के समय औरतें मीठी चीत्कारें ,कराहटें क्यों लेती हैं?http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=6094

----------


## pareek76

ये सेक्सुअल ओर्गेज्म क्या बला है ?

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=6062

----------


## mzone420

मेरा  तो इकलौता सूत्र है _केवल खूबसूरती_ 

इसमें मैंने उन चुने हुए चित्रों का संग्रह किया है जो मेरे विचार से अत्यंत ही खूबसूरत है| चाहे वो खूबसूरती मस्त हसीना की हो या मस्त फोटोशूट की...

आप सभी का मेरे सूत्र में हार्दिक स्वागत है एक बार पधारे और अपने बहुमूल्य कमेन्ट दे और अगर हो सके तो रेपो भी..

----------


## sanjeetspice

दोस्त रेकुइस्ट है की अपने अपने सूत्रों को अपडेट करे

----------


## mzone420

> मेरा  तो इकलौता सूत्र है _केवल खूबसूरती_ 
> 
> इसमें मैंने उन चुने हुए चित्रों का संग्रह किया है जो मेरे विचार से अत्यंत ही खूबसूरत है| चाहे वो खूबसूरती मस्त हसीना की हो या मस्त फोटोशूट की...
> 
> आप सभी का मेरे सूत्र में हार्दिक स्वागत है एक बार पधारे और अपने बहुमूल्य कमेन्ट दे और अगर हो सके तो रेपो भी..




मैं तो अपना सूत्र रोज अपडेट करता हू...

----------


## marwariladka

तेलुगु फिल्मो के शौक़ीन हैं..तो देखिये मेरा सूत्र तेलुगु फिल्मे ओन डिमांड!!!

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=6645

----------


## marwariladka

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=6645

----------


## sangita_sharma

प्रेम गुरु की नई कहानी पर अपनी प्रति क्रिया यंहा दे 
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...174#post302174

----------


## RAM GAUTAM

*शिकायत बटन की उपयोगिता*

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=6661

----------


## Devil khan

*दोस्तों इस सूत्र पर आपको सुन्सने को मिलेंगे आपको इंडी पॉप के सबसे बेहतरीन गाने ........जैसे सुनीता राव , अनाएडा , स्वेता शेट्टी ,अलिशा चिनोय़, सुचित्रा ,सागरिका, हर्षदीप, अनुराधा पौड्वाल, आशा भोसले, शामिक दावर , स्टिरीओ नेशन , अली हैदर , पलाश सेन , दिलेर मेहंदी , नितीन बाली , सोनु निगम, शान ,के के , मिलिंद इंगले, और बहोत से है अभी मुझे ये याद आए इनके शुरुवाती अल्बम सुननेको मिलेंगे* 



*सवागत है आप इस सूत्र पर* 

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=6658

----------


## The ROYAL "JAAT''

मित्रों ये ऐसा सूत्र है जिसमें दुनियां की अजीबोगरीब,रहस्यमय रोमांचक जानकारीयां  आप के सामने रख रहा हूं इससे आप सब का मनोरंजन तो होगा साथ मे सामान्य ज्ञान बढ़ेगा 

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=4189

----------


## The ROYAL "JAAT''

ताऊ लोग हर क्षेत्र में मिलेंगे कुछ ताऊ तेज तर्रार होते है कुछ बड़े भोले भाले | गांवों में अक्सर ऐसे भोले भाले ताऊ अपनी हरकतों व कार्यकलापों से गांव वासियों की ठिठोली व मजाक के पात्र बनते रहते है और इस हंसी ठिठोली का खुद भी और गांव वाले साथ भरपूर लुफ्त उठाते है |हँसते और हंसाते रहते है पेश है ऐसे ही कुछ ताऊओं के कुछ मनोरंजक और हास्य किस्से जो आपको खूब पसंद आयेंगे 



http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=6699

----------


## TIGERLOVE

*अगर आप कारों की दुनिया सैर करना चाहते है तो यहाँ आये* 

* ♥♥ "होटिश" स्पोर्ट्स कार की दुनिया ♥♥*

----------


## teenkiller

come n join my group...delhi sex...it will be full of sexy pics n threads soon...u can see the begning...delhi sex...

----------


## Chandrshekhar

दोस्तो दुनिया भर के वेज्ञानिक ईस दुनिया की सबसे अद्भुत ओर चमत्कारी, अक्ल्प्नीय  अविसकार नकली मानव ब्रेन बनाने की तैयारी कर रहे है...एक लेख ॥
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=6768

----------


## Chandrshekhar

आप को फोरम मैं लॉगिन करने मैं दिक्कते  आ रही है तो ईस एक लाईन के सबसे आसान उपाय को आजमा के देखे 
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...?t=6779&page=1

----------


## sushilnkt

मान गए मुगले आजम तेरा भी क्या कहना ...

----------


## Chandrshekhar

जरूर देखे मेरे दुवारा अंतरजाल से उठाये एक लेख पे फोरम के स्टार मेंबरो दुवारा गर्मागर्म बहस जो बिसय को कब का छोर के सामाजिक मुद्दो पे आ टिकी है ।

'अज्ञानी लोगों का दुस्साहस'एक पत्रिका में "वेदों" का घोर अपमान. (स्वस्थ चर्चा) 

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=6794

----------


## swami ji

१. गुजरात दर्शन एव जानकारी 
एस में आपको गुजरात की सभी चीज एव प्रवास  निगम की जानकारी परत होगी 
हॉस्पिटल ,होटल .हिल टेशन , प्रक्यत मंदिर ,
सभी चीज की ,


२.
*मोबाइल की समस्या के लिए मेरा संपर्क कर*

 ये मेरा शोख हे दोस्तों ...आपको किसी भी तरीके से में आपको हेल्प कर सकता हु तोमुजे ख़ुशी होगी ..

राजवीर

----------


## Chandrshekhar

बरसात के मोसम मैं क्या खाये , केसे स्वस्थ रहे देखे पूरी जानकारी , एक उपयोगी लेख आपके लिए 

बरसात के मोसम के आहार विहार 

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=7002

----------


## nancygoodgirl

मैंने देसी रातरानियोंका एक सूत्र बनायाहै कृपया इस सूत्रको जरुर देंखे
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...d=1#post342262
यह सूत्र अगर आपके दिल को लुभा रहा है तो कृपया हौसला बढ़ाने हेतुं प्रतिक्रिया दें /

----------


## mzone420

*केवल खूबसूरती के बाद मैंने दो सूत्र और बनाये है.....



क्या आप गिटार बजाना सीखना चाहते है ? अगर आप चाहते है गिटार प्ले करना सीखना ..



किसी भी गाने की lyrics  अगर आप को चाहिए किसी भी हिंदी या अंग्रेजी गाने के बोल.*

----------


## swami ji

Re: महिलाओं की निशुल्क सेवा, मसाज रिजोर्ट.

    फोरम की सभी लडकिय एव भाभी ओ को निमंत्रित करता हु
    की मसाज सेवा यहाँ आछि होती हे
    और फ्री में होती हे तो लाभ लीजिये
    .................................................. ....................
    साथ में यहाँ जो मसाज करवाने आयेगा उसके मोबाइल पर
    मेरी तरफ से ५० \- रुपये का रिचाज करवा दूंगा
    राजवीर

----------


## ravi chacha

क्यों बनाने चाहिए घर के बाहर पैरों के निशान?
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...474#post344474

----------


## ravi chacha

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...?t=7241&page=2
मेरे नाम का दुसरे फोरम वाले फायदा उठा रहे हैं !

क्या किसी को लगता है miss.dabangg नियामक पद के लगायक ?

miss.dabangg नियामक पद की भिक मांगने आई थी मना करने पर ये सब करने लगी है

----------


## KHIL@DI_720

*क्रिकेट के बारे में वो सारी जानकारियां जो आप जानना चाहते हैं और साथ ही  बहुत सी रोचक बातें क्रिकेट की दुनिया से | जरूर पधारें**  क्रिकेट - टेल मी व्हाई* 

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...503#post356503

----------


## KHIL@DI_720

*अगर सैर करना चाहते हैं मुंशी प्रेमचंद के कहानियों की दुनिया में तो जरूर पधारें :*
*तहरीर - मुंशी प्रेमचंद की* 
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=7247

----------


## KHIL@DI_720

*बाबा नागार्जुन - अमर साहित्यकार* 
*उनकी अमर कवितायेँ पढने के लिए यहाँ पधारें :* 

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=7215

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*ये कोई प्रचार नहीं है! इस सूत्र के माध्यम से आप देश में हुए आतंकवादी हमलो में मारे गए बेगुनाहों को श्रदाजली दे सकते हैं! किसी से कोई बात करना वर्जित है! भगवान् सभी को सद्बुधी दे!*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=7360


सावन मास ही भगवान शिव को अति पसंद क्यों है? केसे मनाया जाय भोले बाबा को सावन मैं ? जरूर देखे

----------


## mindblocker

bahut hi badiya..

----------


## Chandrshekhar

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=7687

मित्रो ये कोई सूत्र नहीं है ये हम सबको जानना है की अंग्रेज़ो के साथ जो समझोता हुआ , वो क्या था, आजादी के 50 साल बाद भी उस समझोते को सार्वजनिक क्यों नहीं किया गया, इस फोरम पे चाचा जी ने ये बात उठाई है, आप सबका सहयोग चाहिये ॥

----------


## mzone420

> http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=7687
> 
> मित्रो ये कोई सूत्र नहीं है ये हम सबको जानना है की अंग्रेज़ो के साथ जो समझोता हुआ , वो क्या था, आजादी के 50 साल बाद भी उस समझोते को सार्वजनिक क्यों नहीं किया गया, इस फोरम पे चाचा जी ने ये बात उठाई है, आप सबका सहयोग चाहिये ॥


सराहनीय प्रयास..

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*आंखों को न लगे लैपटॉप की नजर

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...?t=7709&page=1

कम्प्यूटर या लैपटॉप हमारी जिंदगी का अहम हिस्सा बन चुके हैं, मगर ये हमारी आंखों को नुकसान भी पहुंचाते हैं। इन पर लगातार काम करने से कम्प्यूटर विजन सिंड्रोम हो सकता है। क्या है यह रोग? इसे कैसे पहचाना जाये? इससे बचा कैसे जा सकता है? इस बाबत नेत्र रोग विशेषज्ञ डॉ.संजय तेवतिया विस्तार से जानकारी दे रहे है ॥*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

फोरम पे आ रहे भद्दे विज्ञापणौ के विरुद्ध मैं एक आवाज , गुरुजी के सहयोग से, आपका मत अनिवार्य है, सहयोग की राह देख रहा हूँ , आइये हम सब की बेहतरी के लिये ,आवाज मैं आवाज मिलाईये ॥ 

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=7744

----------


## NaKShtR

अपने दोस्तों को यहाँ पर wish करे 

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=7754

----------


## dev b

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=7744

----------


## 7color

*मित्रो, यहाँ मेरे द्वारा प्रस्तुत है कुछ ऐसी तस्वीरें जिन में दिखाया गया है....देसी अभिनेत्रीओं के वोह सीन जिस में अभिनय करने की कोई आवश्यकता ही नहीं होती अभिनय करने की जरूरत ही नहीं..........क्यों की सीन ही कुछ ऐसा है..................*
*
देखिये................और जरूर देखिये..................*

_प्राकृतिक अभिनय कला ---- अभिनय की ज़रूरत ही नहीं......सीन ही कुछ ऐसा है............._ 

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=7000

----------


## Akash78

*नमस्कार मित्रों ! दिलरुबा शायरी में पधारकर अपना योगदान दीजिये !*

----------


## chester

*http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=7845*

----------


## rahul.ji

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...d=1#post421125

मेरा पेहला सूत्र देख कर अपने बिचार ...............
किस समय राखी नहीं बांधनी चाहिए और क्यों?

----------


## rahul.ji

चाचा की खिचडी
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...598#post433598

----------


## dev b

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=8091

----------


## lotus1782

इस सूत्र मैं दुनिया के बेन विज्ञापन देखने को मिलेंगे 

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=7805

**** रोज़ अपडेट *****

----------


## sumii24

_एक ऐसा सूत्र जहा पर सभी सदस्यों से अनुरोध है की वे अपने जन्म दिन की तारीख पोस्ट करे ताकि आपको अन्य सदस्यों के द्वरा बधाई प्रदान की जा सके और फौरम के सदस्य भी आपकी इस ख़ुशी में शामिल हो 
और भाइयो इस सूत्र में आपके लिए एक सरप्राइज़ है ,एक पोस्ट तो करके देखिये..... आपका मित्र_ 

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...300#post449300

----------


## Dark Rider

कुछ खास है आप के लिए आकर देख लीजिए 

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...t=6774&page=28

----------


## sushilnkt

> कुछ खास है आप के लिए आकर देख लीजिए 
> 
> http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...t=6774&page=28


ही ही ही ही ही ही /....
ये हटा वाकर ही माने गा

----------


## Akash78

शुद्र कौन थे.......वे भारतीय आर्य समाज के चतुर्थ वर्ण कैसे बने ?

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=8617


फोरम पर पधारने वाले अतिथि सदस्यों से निवेदन है की वे इस पुस्तक को पड़ने के लिए ..फोरम पर अपना रजिस्ट्रेशन कर लेवे ! धन्यवाद !

----------


## Akash78

*वोल्गा से गंगा ! *राहुल संक्रत्यायन **

फोरम पर पधारने वाले अतिथि सदस्यों से निवेदन है की वे इस पुस्तक को पड़ने के लिए ..फोरम पर अपना रजिस्ट्रेशन कर लेवे ! धन्यवाद !


http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=8619
नमस्कार मित्रों ! यहाँ वोल्गा से गंगा ! .की कहानिया !!*राहुल संक्रत्यायन *

----------


## Akash78

*WHO WERE THE SHUDRAS ?*  {HINDI ME }
*शुद्र कौन थे.......वे भारतीय आर्य समाज के चतुर्थ वर्ण कैसे बने ?
*
*http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=8617*

फोरम पर पधारने वाले अतिथि सदस्यों से निवेदन है की वे इस पुस्तक को पड़ने के लिए ..फोरम पर अपना रजिस्ट्रेशन कर लेवे ! धन्यवाद !

----------


## RAM GAUTAM

मेरे तो सूत्रों के साजिश हो रही है मैं जब भी कुछ कहना चाहता हूँ बिना बात को सुने लोग टूट पड़ते हैं. 
बकवास और गंदगी फैलाने.   
सूत्र धडा धड बंद हो रहे है.....भला हो ऐसे लोगों का

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

देखें समझे और विचार करें ॥ 

*http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=8699&p=511639#post511639*

----------


## Teach Guru

*कुछ सूत्र आपके लिए , आइये देखिये , विचार दीजिए......*

बड़े काम की वेबसाइट

फ्री फ्री फ्री अब इन्टरनेट चलाइए बिलकुल फ्री !

सबसे अलग मजेदार

अरे कुछ देखो तो सही

अजब-गजब अंग्रेजी अल्फाबेट्स

यहाँ है असली मस्ती

जरीन खान - सुंदरता का नया रूप

सर्च इंजिन के विशिष्ट प्रयोग

क्या सोच कर अन्तर्वासना फोरम ज्वाइन किया ?

क्या है वेदिक गणित ?

हास्य प्रेम पत्र

----------


## love birds

DTH से सम्बंदित्ब सभी जानकारी  :-

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=7438

----------


## kinghji

बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद

----------


## Chandrshekhar

शनि से सीधे सवाल पूछे खुद इस सूत्र मैं आके ...खुद शनि ही आपके सवालो के जवाब देंगे ......

शनि की कहानी , शनि की जुबानी

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=9692

----------


## Akash78

आर्यों से युद्ध करने वाले अनार्य कौन थे?

*http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...702#post630702*

----------


## King_khan

पवित्र कुरआन हिंदी में पढ़ने के लिए यहाँ क्लिक करें |

----------


## Chandrshekhar

आपको किसी विषय पे जानकारी चाहिये , जो अभी इस मंच पे नहीं है तो उस विषय पे सूत्र की मांग यहा करे 

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=9777

नये सूत्र की मांग करे अपनी इच्छानुसार विषय पे, यहा पे सभी सदस्यो से .....

----------


## swami ji

ये सब मेरे नए सूत्र हे ,,,उसमे आकर मेरा होसला बढ़ाये ,,,,,

    ........;रंगोली;...... ........http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=9999

    पुरानी चमच ...................http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=9997

    पुरानी कार .देखिये स्वामी के संग ... ..http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=9996

    क्या आपको नया मोबाइल लेना हे ,,,,,,,,, http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=9998

----------


## spb576

मित्रो मुझे प्रेम सम्बंधित चित्र बनाना अच्छा लगता है. मै कुछ दिनों से कंप्यूटर पे ऐसे चित्र बना रहा हु. मेरे द्वारा बनाये गए कुछ चित्र यहाँ पे हैं. 
http://forum.hindivichar.com/group.php?groupid=156
मै मित्रो के फरमाइश पे भी चित्र बनता हूँ... फरमाइश पे बनाया गया चित्र यहाँ है.
http://forum.hindivichar.com/album.php?albumid=481
आप के सुझाव के बिना मेरा प्रयत्न अधूरा है. मुझे अपने सुझाव करुर दें.

----------


## King_khan

Diabetes (मधुमेह)  एक बहुत ही आम और खतरनाक बीमारी है. भारत में हर पांच में से एक व्यक्ति को diabetes है.आज हम इसी बीमारी के बारें में इस सूत्र पर  detail में जानने की कोशिश करेंगे|

*http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=10041*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

सकिंग मैं देशी किसी से कम नहीं ^^! >

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=10045

----------


## Chandrshekhar

रोबोट गर्ल ...<<<<<

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=10010

----------


## Chandrshekhar

इस फोरम का न्या रेकॉर्ड देखे 


फोरम पे आज रिकॉर्ड सर्वाधिक सदस्यो की उपस्थिती

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=10165

----------


## draculla

*कार्टून विभाग* 

*पम्मी 
मोगली (THE JUNGAL BOOK) 
शैतान-सुंदरी 
कड़ी परीक्षा 
प्रख्यात जनों की काल्पनिक ***** कॉमिक्स के रूप में (sinful comicx) 
हस्तमैथुन की सजा
द स्कूल टीचर 
कमला ने लौटाई बुढ्ढे की जवानी 
हसते गुदगुदाते चित्र कथा 
सन्नो इन वंडरलैंड* 


*मनमोहक चित्र विभाग* 


*टीनेज लड़कियाँ पम्मी जैसी 
बाइक और लड़की 
सेक्सी लड़की की HD चित्र 
कहीं आप धोखा तो नहीं खा गए........( ' ' )
*** है या पावरोटी 
काले *** द्वारा गोरी मेम की ***** 
शी - मेल 
चलते फिरते चित्र (gif image) 
बहती हुई *** 
लड़की भीगी भागी सी...............
नौटी इन पार्टी 
पी के टल्ली* 


*प्रख्यात जन  विभाग* 


*सेक्सी एमा वाटसन 
प्रिया राय (the great indian porn star)
*


*मनभावन चलचित्र विभाग* 

*मनभावन चलचित्र* 


*क्या कैसे करें ! विभाग* 

*रेपुटेशन पॉइंट कैसे दें* 


*रंगीन महफ़िल विभाग* 

*व्यंग* 


*आओ समय बिताएँ विभाग* 

*क्या आप जानते हैं?
कलाकृति 1
कॉमिक्स की भरमार 
क्रिकेट कॉमेडी 
टिकट संग्रह(Philately) 
अमूल कार्टून
सुन्दर चित्र 
विश्व कप 2011 के शानदार पल 
लाजबाब gif(चलते फिरते) पिक्चर 
रवि वर्मा के चित्र 
धुएँ का कमाल 
दुनियां की शानदार इमारते 
हाई स्पीड फोटोग्राफी 
गणतंत्र दिवस की हार्दिक शुभकामनाएँ* 



*गीत-संगीत विभाग* 

*पुराने गाने(Origanal sound track)* 


*खेल-खिलाड़ी विभाग* 

*खेल समाचार*

----------


## spb576

*कामुकता, कलात्मकता तथा कामुकता से जुड़ी रोचक जांकारियों के लिए " रंगीन महफ़िल" के "चटक मटक" सूत्र पे आएं॥*

   चटक मटक

----------


## Sameerchand

*आसपास की शानदार कहानियां जो छोटी हैं मगर काफी शिक्षाप्रद भी हैं....

"छोटी मगर शानदार कहानिया...."*

----------


## RAM GAUTAM

हम जिस समाज में रहते हैं अपने आसपास तमाम ऐसी प्रथाएं चली आ रही है जो पूरी तरह से गलत लगती हैं. मगर हम उनका विरोध किन्ही कारणों से नहीं कर पाते. सबसे ज्यादा आड़े आती है आस्था ऐसा नहीं है ये मुझे ही गलत लगती हैं किसी भी आम आदमी को गलत लग सकती हैं.

आप सभी लोगों से अनुरोध है अपने आसपास समाज में व्याप्त बुराइयों के बारे में अपनी राय लिखें और समाज का ध्यान आकर्षित करें.
क्योंकि गलत चीजों की समाज में कोई आवश्यकता नहीं है चाहे वो धर्म के नाम पर हो या आस्था के नाम पर......

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=8647

----------


## Chandrshekhar

सकिंग मैं देशी किसी से कम नहीं ^^! >

देशी के दुवारा मस्त सकीन्ग ....

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=10045

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*क्या आपको पता है देशी गर्ल के लेटेस्ट फेशन  ड्रेस क्या है ?*

देशी मॉडलों के फेशन , नग्नता वर्जित

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=10218

----------


## Chandrshekhar

माया सभ्यता का अदभूत संसार


इस सभ्यता का नाम आते ही विनाश की आहट मन को हो जाती है, इसकी पूरी सच्ची जानकारी यहा देने की कोशिश कर रहा हूँ , धन्यवाद 

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=10364

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

मेरे इस सूत्र पर आकर सतगुरुओ द्वारा फरमाए गए सुवचनो पर विचार करे l 


http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=10164

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

मेरे इस सूत्र पर आकर विभिन्न प्रकार के ओर नए चित्र देखे l

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=9941

----------


## Chandrshekhar

चित्र की views केसे जाने
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=10552

अगर ये पता चल सके की कोन से चित्र को कितने views मिले है तो कमाल हो जाएगा, फिर सूत्रधार उसी तरह के चित्र पेश करेंगे , जिससे सर्वर पे फालतू लोड भी नहीं आयेगा ओर सूत्रो  क्वालिटी भी हाइ हो जायेगी , सूत्रधार की मेहनत भी सफल होगी, 

कृष भाई, रटेड भाई ओर ड्रेकुला भाई का साभार के साथ आप भी सीख ले .......

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> जिस समय भारत पूरे संसार को ज्ञान बाँट रहा था उस समय भारत मैं 3 विश्वविधालय थे, पहला नालंदा विश्वविधालय दूसरा तक्ष 
> शीला विश्वविधालय ओर तीसरा ....वो जिसे इतिहासकारो ने चालाकी से छुपा दिया वर्णन नहीं किया वो था दुनिया का सबसे महान 
> तंत्र मंत्र का विश्वविधालय, जिसकी चर्चा शायद ही होती है, क्योंकि  विदेशी भारत की इस गुप्त तंत्र मंत्र की कला  का सुमुल नाश करने पे लगे थे ॥



http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=10581

भारत मैं तंत्र विश्वविधालय

----------


## Chandrshekhar

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=10583

मित्रो टाईटेनिक जहाज से बच्चा बच्चा परिचित है, इसके ओरिजनल दुर्लभ चित्र देखे .....

टाईटेनिक जहाजकी कहानी ओरिजनल चित्रो की जुबानी

----------


## Badtameez

यहाँ मिलेगा ऐसा ज्ञान जो जीवन में उतारने योग्य है।आइए।
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=10525

----------


## Badtameez

बह्माण्ड के विषय में जानकारी यहाँ है। 
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=10367

----------


## deep deep

*मेरे सूत्र दोस्तों एक बार जरूर पधारे* 
1.*** के दीवाने (प्यारी सी ***)
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=10530

----------


## deep deep

*मेरे सूत्र दोस्तों एक बार जरूर पधारे* 
2.सुन्दरता ***** की (***** की दुनिया )
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=10492

----------


## deep deep

*मेरे सूत्र दोस्तों एक बार जरूर पधारे* 
*घर में ***** ( देसी ***** )*
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=10232
**** का रस पीना (*** चूसना)* 
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=10384
*: देसी *** देसी भाभी और लड़कियों की पसंद*
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=10235
*लंन्द चूसने वाली देसी फोटो* 
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=10312
***** मारने के अलग अलग तरीके वाले फोटो* 
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=10380
*रसभरी ***-*** चूसने के लिए, **** मारने के लिए, ***** की* 
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=10342

----------


## deep deep

*मेरे सूत्र दोस्तों एक बार जरूर पधारे* 
*कांडोम की जानकारी*
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=10345
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=10345
*सेक्स के फायदे*
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=10343
*सेक्*स और संबंध की जानकारी 
सेक्*स और संबंध की जानकारी* 
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=10344
*सेक्स समस्या*
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=10376
*सेक्स के बिना जीवन केसा होगा*
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=10404

----------


## Chandrshekhar

गूगल बाबा का आशीर्वाद -वयस्क मनोरन्जन

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=10589
हे गूगल बाबा हम भक्तो पे यूं ही द्या रखना बाबा, जय हो गूगल बाबा की 



> विना मल्लिक पे उर्दू पाकिस्तान फोरम पर   कटाक्ष 
> उर्दू  से रोमन फिर फिर हिन्दी किया गया, मित्रो को धन्यवाद 
> चित्र के लिए dkj को धन्यवाद 
> 
> 
> विना तुम पहले जब पाकिस्तान मैं थी तो आसिफ से खुले आम ******* थी, हम कुछ नहीं बोले, क्योंकि ये हमारे घर की बात थी । 
> यहा भी तुमने काफी  लोगो से भी ******* कोई बात नहीं हम भी अपने नंबर के इंतजार मैं थे, उसके बाद तुमने लंदन जा के अपने चूचक वाले चित्र  खुद ही लीक कराये हमे मजा आ रहा था, क्योंकि हम जानते है की आसिफ चरसी ओर स्मेकी है, वो तुम्हारी *** ओर **** को फार नहीं सकता , लंदन तक तुमारी बॉडी सेप  मैं थी । 
> 
> मगर तुम हिंदुस्तान क्या गयी वहाँ चुदवा चुदवा के तुमने अपनी **** मोटी कर ली, चूचक भारी हो गए, पेंटी देखने से लगता है की *** का भी भोसरा निकल गया, बहुत ही अन्याय किया तुमने हम पाकिस्तानियों पे । 
> ...

----------


## himanshu081995

मित्रोँ, मैँ अन्तर्वासना पर नया हूँ, क्रपया मार्गदर्शन करते रहेँ। मैँने एक नया सूत्र बनाया है "सुपारे पर सुपारा" क्रपया इसे ज़ाइन करेँ। यह सूत्र सेक्स के नये प्रयोगोँ के बारे मे जानकारी देगा।   धन्यवाद।

----------


## Rated R

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=10224
इस सूत्र पर कम-से-कम एक प्रविष्टि कर सूत्रधार पर कृपा करे....
ताकि ये हर सूत्र पर जाकर एक ही प्रचार करके सूत्र की गति भंग ना करें....  :pointlol:

----------


## Rockst@r

हा हा हा ..................


> http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=10224
> इस सूत्र पर कम-से-कम एक प्रविष्टि कर सूत्रधार पर कृपा करे....
> ताकि ये हर सूत्र पर जाकर एक ही प्रचार करके सूत्र की गति भंग ना करें....  :pointlol:

----------


## Rated R

> मित्रोँ, मैँ अन्तर्वासना पर नया हूँ, क्रपया मार्गदर्शन करते रहेँ। मैँने एक नया सूत्र बनाया है "सुपारे पर सुपारा" क्रपया इसे ज़ाइन करेँ। यह सूत्र सेक्स के नये प्रयोगोँ के बारे मे जानकारी देगा।   धन्यवाद।


*
सिर्फ दो प्रविष्टियों में नया सूत्र बना डाला..!!!!!
इस चमत्कार का रास्ता (लिंक) तो दे देते....*
आपको सही करता हूँ....वो सूत्र नहीं है...एक ग्रुप है.....
http://forum.hindivichar.com/group.php?groupid=171

----------


## Rated R

अरे बहुत ज्यादा कृपा की जरूरत है ..कचरे के डिब्बे में भी इनके सूत्र के फटे  पोस्टर चिपके थे...
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...888#post770888

----------


## RAM GAUTAM

इस सूत्र में हम बात करेंगे अपने देश की उन शर्मनाक घटनाओं , कुरीतियों और उन बातों के बारे में जो
हमारे समाज को देश और दुनिया में बदनाम करती हैं.

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...615#post771615

----------


## Chandrshekhar

2012- देसी गर्ल कलेंडर मैं ^^^^>>><<<

मित्रो इस सूत्र मैं 2012 के कलेंडर मैं प्रस्तुत देसी मॉडलो के चित्र को देखे 

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=10697

----------


## Chandrshekhar

देसी चित्रमाला

एक ही देसी मोडल के अगल अलग अदावों मैं चित्र 

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=10693

----------


## onepolitician

हॉस्टल की मज़ेदार दुनिया - एक फन.
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=10619
यह मेरे नया और प्रथम सूत्र है मदत कीजिये.
धन्यवाद्.

----------


## onepolitician

Lightbulb जेनेलिया ड़ेसौज़ा - एक नग्न चित्र संग्रह
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=१०८०४
यहाँ पर जेनेलिया ड़ेसौज़ा के नग्न चित्र तथा कुछ गरम चित्र अपडेट होंगे.

----------


## onepolitician

मित्रो आपका बहोत सहयोग मिला, आज मेरे इस सूत्र पर कुछ खास कहने जा रहा हु.
हम मैं बहुत से लोग हॉस्टल के रहते है. पर घर से दूर होने के कारन उनकेलिए कुछ मैंने मनोरंजन लाया है.
हमारे घर से बहार निकलने के बाद हॉस्टल पर रहकर ही पहेले बार हमने वासना मेहसूस किया और यही से हम अन्तर्वासना.कॉम के दीवाने बन गए
अब जाकर हम काबिल इन्सान है इस दुनिया मैं. और फिर याद आया की हमारी वासना की शुरुवात जैसे हॉस्टल से हौई थी वैसे ही शुरुवात हम इस मंच पर करते है.
हॉस्टल की मज़ेदार दुनिया - एक फन.
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=10619
- आप सब का बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद्.
- आप का एक पोलिटिशियन

----------


## Saroz

आप इस सूत्र पर आकर कुछ भी लिखेंगे वो अन्तर्वासना फोरम के बारे में आपकी नजरिया ज़ाहिर करेगी.....
एक बार जरुर दर्शन दे 
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=10793

----------


## Saroz

आप इस सूत्र पर आकर कुछ भी लिखेंगे वो अन्तर्वासना फोरम के बारे में आपकी नजरिया ज़ाहिर करेगी.....
एक बार जरुर दर्शन दे 
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=10793

----------


## Krish13

साफ सुथरे चित्रोँ का लुत्फ लेने के लिये अवश्य पधारेँ

http://www.forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=10765

धन्यवाद॥

----------


## onepolitician

फोरेपले और सेकस - एक वासना. 
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=10860
वासना मे ङुबकर यहा सब कुच मिलेगा. 
यहाँ पर आप देख सकते है. संभो पूर्व क्रिया पर जानकारी और चित्र.
धन्यवाद्.

----------


## prince of meerut

मेरा सूत्र सूत्र देखने के लिए यहाँ क्लीक करे 
सूत्र का नाम-------चिकनी चमेली......या 

http://www.forum.hindivichar.com/show...t=10824&page=3

----------


## Lovli

ये मेरे सूत्र जरुर देखे इसमें लडकियों के मस्त मस्त चूची का प्रदर्सन किया गया है जो किसी भी मर्द को उत्तेजित कर देगा 
........... लडको को घायल कर देने वाली मदमस्त चुचिंया .........
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=11054

----------


## Chandrshekhar

http://www.forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=11106

*देशी नग्न पत्रिकाओ से स्केन किये शानदार फोटो सूट*

----------


## mravay

वात्स्यायन का कामसूत्र 

मै स्त्री

~!!"हिन्दू काल गणना"!!~ 

मेरी आखे

हमारे इन सूत्रों पे जरुर पधारे

----------


## Badtameez

अंग्रेजी व्याकरण (English Grammar)
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=10628
इस सूत्र के संचालन का कार्यभार मैंने श्री बेन टेन जी के हाथों में सौपा है।

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

*"इण्डिया" का संविधान कितना भारतीय है* 
*क्या ये संविधान भारत का है या इण्डिया का* 
*आप लोगो की प्रतिक्रिया का इंतज़ार रहेगा* 


http://www.forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=11375

----------


## satya_anveshi

दोस्तों मैंने एक नया सूत्र बनाया है, जिसमें मैं एक लोकप्रिय जासूस शरलॉक होम्स के अद्भुत कारनामोँ को कहानियों के रूप में प्रस्तुत करूँगा। आप सभी मेरे सूत्र पर सादर आमंत्रित हैं। सूत्र का वेब पता नीचे दे रहा हूँ-
यहाँ है

----------


## Harsh Verma

क्या कोई मेरी सहायता करेगा? मैँ यहाँ नया हूँ।

----------


## satya_anveshi

> क्या कोई मेरी सहायता करेगा? मैँ यहाँ नया हूँ।


हम हूँ न..... तोहरी सहाता करन के वास्ते..........

----------


## Rajeev

> क्या कोई मेरी सहायता करेगा? मैँ यहाँ नया हूँ।


बताएं मित्र मैं आपकी किस प्रकार से सहायता कर सकता हूँ।

----------


## simply_deep

*मित्रो मेने एक नया सूत्र प्रारंभ किया है.. इस सूत्र में आप  अपने  मन चाहे गाने, गजल और कव्वाली (सिर्फ हिंदी ) की फरमाइश कर सकते है  में आप  को २ दिन की अन्दर अन्दर आपकी फरमाइश पूरी कने की कोशिश करूँगा..*

सूत्र पे जाने के लिए यहाँ क्लिक करे

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=12614

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

*दोस्तों एक शोर्ट और ज्ञानवर्धक कहानी .......... पढ़े और मजा ले* 
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...=1#post1048230

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

*भगवान् की भक्त से बातचीत* 

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=12930

----------


## man-vakil

*===अन्तर्वासना का गौरव गान===
ह्रदय के भावों को यहाँ पर निकल लो,
अपने अंतर्मन की तृष्णा को विश्राम दो,
आओ साथियों आकर यहाँ कुछ तो कहो,
विरोधाभास तज कर इच्छाओं को बहने दो,
यह नहीं केवल एक सरिता, न कोई कुप्रपंच,
यह तो है आप सबका अपना अन्तर्वासना मंच ...यह है अन्तर्वासना मंच
गुरूजी, देशमुख व् पथ प्रदर्शक जी जैसे प्रणेता,
सुलझे विचारों से सुशोभित सर्व मंच  सुसंमेता,
नियामकों की सेना करती रहती दृष्टि रखवाली,
आगमन को उद्धत हो, तो पढ़ लेना नियमावली,
बनो सदस्य खुले ह्रदय से, बनो नहीं यहाँ कोई पञ्च
यह तो है आप सबका अपना अन्तर्वासना मंच ...यह है अन्तर्वासना मंच
न किसी को अशोभनीय कहो, ना करो अपमान,
बचनों को लगाम दे,सुरमयी लेखनी से हो सम्मान
ज्ञान हो या कला या कामुकता, हर भाव को नमन,
देश,धर्म या चित्रावली,हर रंग से सुसज्जित ये चमन,
विचार उन्मुक्त हो या हो गंभीर, सुस्वच्छ पारदर्शी कन्च,
यह तो है आप सबका अपना अन्तर्वासना मंच ...यह है अन्तर्वासना मंच 
भाँती भांति के मित्र यहाँ, फिर कैसे करे कोई विरोध,
सुज्ञानी रचियता यहाँ, सूत्र निर्माण में न कोई अवरोध,
मन के कहो यहाँ, और बढ़ो यहाँ आगे बुरी को विसार दो,
आनंद बरसे चहु, प्रसन्न हो मित्रों यहाँ आनंद को प्रसार दो,
मन के भावों का है यह एक महासागर,नीले सुजल का सुसंच,
यह तो है आप सबका अपना अन्तर्वासना मंच ...यह है अन्तर्वासना मंच
===मन -वकील*

----------


## shahanshah

_मैं इस सूत्र में दस बातें बताऊंगा ,वो कुछ भी हो सकता है ! 
_

_सामान्य ज्ञान की बातें भी हो सकती है !
_

_देश और विदेश की बातें हो सकती है !
_

_पशु -पक्षियों के बारे में हो सकता है !
_

_अर्थवैवस्था के बारे में हो सकता है !
_

_हमारे खाने के बारे में हो सकता है !
_

_कुछ भी हो सकता है दोस्त ! 
_

_अच्छा लगे तो कमेंट्स जरुर करें !

_*सूत्र  पर जाने के लिए यहाँ क्लिक करें --* http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=12964

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

*आप खुद  देखे और समझे* 

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=13062


http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=13061

----------


## onepolitician

IPL इंडियन प्रेमिअर लीग - एक T20 क्रिकेट.

हनीमून स्पेशल - एक सुहागरात.

सजना है मुझे सजना के लिए. - एक मेकअप.

जानिए आपका कंप्यूटर मेल है या फिमेल - एक मनोरंजन.

जेनेलिया ड़ेसौज़ा - एक नग्न चित्र संग्रह.

माता और पिता - एक भगवान .

बॉलीवुड के अभिनायक और अभिनेत्री - एक रियल अनसीन फोटो.

हॉस्टल की मज़ेदार दुनिया - एक फन.

फोरेपले और सेकस - एक वासना.

अमर प्रेम -अ बौंड़ ऑफ़ लव

ज़ाहिर खान - एक क्रिक्केटर.

इंडियन पेनल कोड - एक धारा.

महाराष्ट्रियन फ़ूड - एक पकवान

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

*रहस्य रोमांच से भरपूर एक  कहानी 
**"प्रेतनी का माया जाल "*

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=13173

----------


## Badtameez

बदतमीज का बदतमीजीयुक्त काव्य
बदतमीजों का यहाँ पर बदमीजी भरा स्वागत और शरीफों का शराफत भरा स्वागत।

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

*बिना ब्रेक की एक रोमांचक कहानी* 
*"प्रेतनी का मायाजाल"
*http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=13173

*खुद पढ़े और दुसरो को भी पढाये*

----------


## shahanshah

*क्राइम पेट्रोल दस्तक --एक रिअलिटी शो ......क्या इस एपिसोड से हम कुछ सिख सकते हैं ? जुल्म के खिलाफ  खड़े हो सकते हैं ? सूत्र पर पधारे और अपने विचार रखें !एपिसोड के बारे में भी बताएं ! धन्यवाद ! 

**सूत्र का लिंक -* http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=13141

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

*बिना ब्रेक की कहानी 

*
*"प्रेतनी का मायाजाल"

*
*के बाद पेश है आप सब के लिए 

*
*एक और बिना ब्रेक की छोटी सी प्रेत कथा 

*
*" काली चिड़िया का रहस्य" 
*http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...t=13173&page=7
*मुझे आप लोगो की प्रतिक्रिया का इन्तजार रहेगा*

----------


## The Unique

*दोस्तों अन्तर्वासना फोरम पर राज की एक बात जानने के लिए यहाँ आये!!* http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=13205

----------


## The Unique

*क्रिकेट  के शौकीन** मास्टर ब्लास्टर की उपलब्धियों**के बारे में जानने के लिए यहाँ आये!!http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...66#post1094866
*

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

दोस्तो आज एक नजर यहाँ भी दाल लीजिये -----मेरी और आपकी स्वतन्त्रता शायद खतरे मे है.........

*सावधान तीसरी आँख आप को देख रही है*

http://www.forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=13214

----------


## adityaa

आपकी टू व्हीलर की किसी भी प्रकार की समस्यानोंके हल और उससे जुडी बातचीत 

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=12096

----------


## RANAJI1982

मित्रो मेरा ये सूत्र एक विकलांग की मदद के लिये है !http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=13918

----------


## Dark Rider

कुछ रोक सोंग्स जो केवल युवाओं के लिए है , जिनमे गालियों के कुछ अंश भी है , और जिनके म्यूजिक  के लाखो दीवाने है |http://www.forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=13998

----------


## calvitf

मेरा कोई सूत्र ही नहीं है ..............

----------


## RANAJI1982

मित्रो मेरा ये नया सूत्र मेरे किसान भाईयो के लिये है ! जिससे कि वो अपने आस पास की मंडियो मे रेट पता कर ज्यादा मुनाफ़ा कमा सके.................



http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...35#post1235835

----------


## Kali_Thandk

_रिश्ते में सम्बन्द कैसे किए ?_
http://forum.hindivichar.com/group.php?groupid=208
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=14736

----------


## dhanrajk75

**महाबोधि मंदिर (फोटो एवं कुछ जानकारी )**सबसे पहले मैं कुछ फोटो अपडेट करूँगा जो महाबोधि मंदिर का होगा उसके बाद बुद्ध के बारे में पूर्ण जानकारी दूँगासभी दोस्तों और मित्रों का सूत्र :-http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=14747&p=1321884#post1321884

----------


## ingole

मित्रों मेरे अब तक के सारे सूत्रों की जानकारी इस प्रकार है.
*(1)**दुनिया भर  की टॉप -१० :   इस सूत्र में आप पाएंगे, किसी भी विषय पर दुनिया के शीर्ष १० जानकारियाँ चित्रों के साथ , इसमें काफी मनोरंजक और रोचक विषयों को शामिल किया गया है, उम्मीद है की आप सभी मित्रों को ये सूत्र अवश्य  ही पसंद आएगा और आपका ज्ञानवर्धन भी होगा .**(2)परिचय : कुछ जानी मानी हस्तियों के* : 

ये मेरा अगला सूत्र है जिसमे आपको मिलेगी कुछ मनोरंजक और ज्ञानवर्धक जानकारी, कुछ खास हस्तियों के बारे में, ये हस्ती किसी भी क्षेत्र से जुडी हुई होसकती है: खेल, राजनीति , सिनेमा, समाजसेवा या और कुछ, ये हस्ती भारत से या फिर भारत से बाहर से भी हो सकती है. इसमें जानकारी के साथ साथ आप पाएंगे कुछ दुर्लभ चित्र ,उस हस्ती के निजी जीवन से, जो शायद अपने पहले नहीं देखे होंगे.

*(3)क्रिकेट : खेल के अलावा भी बहुत कुछ : 

दोस्तों.................पेश कर रहा हू क्रिकेट पे आधारित एक सूत्र जिसमे आप पाएंगे कुछ रोचक, मनोरंजक और ज्ञानवर्धक जानकारियां वो भी अपने ही अंदाज़ में......यानि की कुछ चित्र और कुछ बातें....* 

*(4)अनदेखी जगह: अनछुए पहलू : 

दोस्तों इस सूत्र में हम बात करेंगे ,अपने ही देश की साथ ही साथ दुनिया की कुछ ऐसी जगहों और वहां की कुछ ऐसी बातों के बारे में जो हमें आश्चर्य में डालती हैं और हमें सोचने पे मजबूर करती हैं......*

*(5)भारत का राष्ट्रपति भवन : 

कुछ जानकारियाँ अपने देश के राष्ट्रपति भवन के बारे में.*

*(6) जीवन मंत्र :

आइए हमारे शास्त्रों से सीखते हैं सुख, सफलता के साथ शांति पाने के जीवन प्रबंधन सूत्र।*

*(7)फूलों का बगीचा. :

दोस्तों इस सूत्र में आपको मिलेंगे कुछ बहुत ही मन भावने, सुहावने, लुभावने.......आकर्षक फूलों के भरे हुए बगीचे(खेत ).............
आशा है दोस्तों की इन चित्रों को देखने के बाद आपके मन का सारा तनाव एकदम गायब हो जायेगा.*

*(8)रुस्तम-ऐ-हिंद: दारा सिंह :

दोस्तों आइये जानते हैं कुछ बातें दारा सिंह जी के बारे में* 

*इसके अलावा मेरे तीन अन्य सूत्र इस प्रकार है:*

*(9)दुनिया की कुछ अजीबो गरीब इमारते 

(10)अंतरवासना फोरम में आने का अनुभव ( आप इस फोरम में कैसे आये ) 

(11)श्रद्धांजलि : राजेश खन्ना नहीं रहे*

----------


## akhilman

http://www.forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=15138

दोस्तों यह मेरा पहला सूत्र हे पसंद आये तो कमेन्ट जरुर दे

----------


## AVF000

* ۩●●● "1st स्ट्रिप डान्सर" ●●●۩*

----------


## AVF000

*۩๑๑ "जनहित में जारी" ๑๑۩ 
*

----------


## AVF000

_पासपोर्टों … कृपया यहाँ चटका लगायें।
_

----------


## AVF000

*●●▬▬●●● "व्हाइट हाउस" ●●●▬▬●● 				
*

----------


## AVF000

*●●●"फ्री डाउनलोड"●●●                 
*
_आप क्लिक करके सूत्र पर सीधा सीधा जा सकते हैं।_

----------


## badboy123455

*थोडा चटका इहा भी लगाय लो* 

http://www.forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=15473

----------


## Black Pearl

जानिए: कैसे करें ऑनलाइन खरीददारी? How to do online shoping?

ऑनलाइन रीचार्ज, ऑनलाइन शॉपिंग व पेमेंट के संबंध में जानकारी।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*झुकने पे चूचक दर्शन ,,नेचुरल ,,,सिर्फ देशी*देखना चाहते हो तो देख सकते है अभी तक 110,021 सदस्यो ने देखा है । 
प्रति पोस्ट एवरेज दर्शक---52.28 अर्थात काफी अच्छे है ।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*रियल सुहागरात की तस्वीरे ---सिर्फ देशी*देखना चाहते हो तो देख सकते है अभी तक34,354 सदस्यो ने देखा है । प्रति पोस्ट एवरेज दर्शक---140.80  अर्थात फोरम के बेस्ट एवरेज देने वाले गिने चुने सूत्रो मैं एक है ।

----------


## AVF000

*इस्लाम में कयामत के आने और दज्जाल की अवधारणा                 
*

_सूत्रधार :- गुरूजी_

----------


## Chandrshekhar

मुक्त कंठ से प्रशंसा प्राप्त इस सूत्र को देखना चाहेगे ,,जिसने प्रथम दिन किसी भी सूत्र से ज्यादा दर्शक पाने का रिकॉर्ड बनाया है ,,अभी तक इसे 41381 दर्शक देख चुके है ,,प्रति पोस्ट एवरेज दर्शक है --106.92 --बेहतरीन ओसत के साथ। 

*भारतीय वेश्याओं के कुछ अनछुए राज़ ,सचित्र जानकारी |*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*किसके बारे में सोच के पहली बार मुठ मारी, या *** मैं ऊँगली की*शरमाये नहीं यहा आ के बताये जी ,,मगर ये सूत्र incest है संभाल के । 
अभी तक 57543 सदस्य आ चुके है आपकी बारी कब आयेगी ,,प्रति पोस्ट इस सूत्र को देखा है 142.43 दर्शको ने जो की भारी तादाद है ।

----------


## satya_anveshi

मेरे सूत्र पर भी आएँ...
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=15545

----------


## badboy123455

> मेरे सूत्र पर भी आएँ...
> http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=15545


*जा आये...................ओर कोई आदेश*

----------


## Manavji

दोस्तों अगर आप एक बहुत बड़ी मुसीबत से किसी बच्चे को बचाने की कोसिस करते हैं ! और उसे आप बचा लेते हैं !
और  उसी मुसीबत में उस बच्चे की माँ हो तो क्या उसे नहीं बचाओगे !
तो में बात को ज्यादा घुमाऊंगा नहीं ! में आपसे सिर्फ इतना कहूँगा के हम सब ने मिलकर हिंदी भाषा को उच्च श्रेणी में रखा है !
पर आज समय है की हम हिंदी की माँ उसकी जननी को भी बचाए ! और हिंदी की जननी है संस्कृत भाषा !
तो हिंदी के लिए आपने बहुत योगदान दिया है अब संस्कृत की बारी है जो हमारी असली और पुरातन संस्कृति की पहचान है !
सूत्र भ्रमण करे और अपना योगदान दे !
धन्यवाद !

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=15542

----------


## Manavji

अगर आप धार्मिक व्यक्ति हैं और और अध्यातम, समाधी, और मोक्ष आदि में  विस्वास रखते हैं तो ओशो जी आपको बतायेगे के जीवन को सामान्य रूप से जीते  हुए भी आप कैसे मोक्ष प्राप्त कर सकते हैं !
अरे ठहरिये अगर आप आज के युआ नोजवान हैं और पुराने रीती रिवाजो से परेसान  हैं और एक नई सोच चाहते हैं तो फिर आपकी तलाश यहाँ ख़तम होती है ! 

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=15005

----------


## satya_anveshi

> *जा आये...................ओर कोई आदेश*


भाई जी कमसकम एक टिप्पणी तो कर ही देनी थी।

----------


## badboy123455

> भाई जी कमसकम एक टिप्पणी तो कर ही देनी थी।


*कर आये.........ओर कोई आदेश*

----------


## satya_anveshi

> *कर आये.........ओर कोई आदेश*


ही हा हा
भाई लगता है ऊपरी मन से टिप्पणी की है।
एनि वे..... धन्यवाद

----------


## badboy123455

> ही हा हा
> भाई लगता है ऊपरी मन से टिप्पणी की है।
> एनि वे..... धन्यवाद


*दिल से भी कर आये..............ओर कोई आदेश*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*लंदन ओलंपिक --2012---यहा खेल -खेल मैं क्या हो रहा है ---देखे ----*एक ही दिन मैं 5000 से अधिक दर्शक सूत्र को देख चुके है ,,आपने देखा की नहीं ॥

----------


## hardeepmaan

*औरतों और लड़किओं की सेक्स  समिस्या का हल यहाँ है 

**http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...=1#post1412644*

----------


## ingole

*दोस्तों............

विश्व सुन्दरी प्रतियोगिता-2012 की पूरी जानकारी के लिए यहाँ पर चटका लगाएं:*


*विश्व सुंदरी प्रतियोगिता: वर्ष 2012*

----------


## ashwanimale

दोंस्तों मैंने भी एक सूत्र बनाया है जिसका नाम है "रोमांच का भूखा खिलाडी" जो की गर्म मसाला मे रहस्य और रोमांच के अंदर है, आइये सूत्र पर देखिये कुछ सुझाव दीजिये कैसे सूत्र और अधिक प्रचिलित हो| आपके लिए विशेस आकर्षण है कि नयी पोस्ट कुछ अलग है

----------


## G . One

> दोंस्तों मैंने भी एक सूत्र बनाया है जिसका नाम है "रोमांच का भूखा खिलाडी" जो की गर्म मसाला मे रहस्य और रोमांच के अंदर है, आइये सूत्र पर देखिये कुछ सुझाव दीजिये कैसे सूत्र और अधिक प्रचिलित हो| आपके लिए विशेस आकर्षण है कि नयी पोस्ट कुछ अलग है


please provide link.

----------


## ingole

*दोस्तों इंडिया इंटर नेशनल ज्वेलरी वीक का मजा लेने के लिए नीचे की लाइन पे चटका लगाएं:
*
*इंडिया इंटरनेशनल ज्वेलरी  वीक-2012*

----------


## xman

सनी लिओन के विडियो जो सभी दोस्त देखना चाहते है इस सूत्र पर है  सारे विडियो HD में है और 274 विडियो है 
*सनी लिओन के सारे विडियो एक साथ पहली बार HD में*

----------


## ashwanimale

> please provide link.


http://www.forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=15998
सॉरी दोस्त, लिंक पहले न देने के विषय में अगेन सॉरी

----------


## ashwanimale

दोस्तों आपकी नजर में आने के लिए दो सूत्र बनाए हैं जिनके लिंक भडास डाट काम '[http://www.forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=16154 ] रोमांच का भूखा छिपा खिलाडी [http://www.forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=15998] दोस्तों प्रतिक्रिया ही फोरम की जान  है उसे जरुर छोड़ दिया करें - ताकि सभी पढने वालों की और सूत्रधार की हौसला आफजाई होती रहे|

----------


## Shivam jain

दोस्तों मैंने २ सूत्र बनाये हैं रहस्य और रोमांच विभाग में..
दोनों ही सस्पेंस नोवेल हैं ..
१. इ - लव  - एक रोमांटिक थ्रिलर नोवेल है     लिंक  - http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=16188
२. शून्य - एक सीरियल किलर पर नोवेल है    लिंक -  http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=16191

----------


## RANAJI1982

मित्रो आप मेरे इस सूत्र से अपलोडिग के झंझट से मुक्ति पा सकते है

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=16248

----------


## ashwanimale

भ्रमण कीजिये - मित्रवर - http://www.forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=16748

हस्ताक्षर के लिंक्स पर चटका लगायें

----------


## amararya

दोस्तों कभी आप  मेरे सूत्रों पर भी पधारे बहुत ही आनंद आएगा

----------


## ashwanimale

मित्रों, हस्ताक्षर में दिये शब्दों के लिंक्स को हिट करने पर आप सूत्रों को देंखे, पूरी उम्मीद है कि आपको पसंद आयेंगे।

----------


## ravi chacha

*कृपया पढ़ते वक़्त अपनी किडनी फ्रीज़र में रखकर पढ़े

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...35#post1574135*

----------


## kamesh

मित्रों मेरे सूत्र का लिंक हस्ताक्षर के  निचे दिया है
आप की उपस्थिति प्रार्थनीय है,आप का स्वागत कर हमें आन्नद प्राप्त होगा 
और साथ ही साथ आप का पोस्टर चिपका के भी

----------


## adityaa

*तलाश - द सर्च बिगिन्स* 

तलाश यह एक ऐसी स्टोरी हैं जो मुझे पसंद आई हैं और मेरे एक प्रिय दोस्त ने लिखी हैं तो मैं उसे आप के सामने पेश करना चाहूँगा

*तलाश - द सर्च बिगिन्स*

----------


## puzcraker

आप सभी को नमस्कार एवं अभिनन्दन ...
निवेदन है की रंगीन महफ़िल विभाग में "पुज्ज़ का मैरिज ब्यूरो " नाम से नया सूत्र बनाया है कृपया उसमे उपस्थिति बनाये !
धन्यवाद् !

----------


## ravi chacha

> आप सभी को नमस्कार एवं अभिनन्दन ...
> निवेदन है की रंगीन महफ़िल विभाग में "पुज्ज़ का मैरिज ब्यूरो " नाम से नया सूत्र बनाया है कृपया उसमे उपस्थिति बनाये !
> धन्यवाद् !


आप का सूत्र हमे तो दिखाई ही नहीं दे रहा है मित्र

----------


## puzcraker

> आप का सूत्र हमे तो दिखाई ही नहीं दे रहा है मित्र


*अब चचा आपको "मैरिज ब्यूरो " की क्या जरुरत ...???????*:pointlol:

----------


## ravi chacha

> *अब चचा आपको "मैरिज ब्यूरो " की क्या जरुरत ...???????*:pointlol:


देख कर मनोरंजन  तो कर सक्ता हु भाई central 14

----------


## ingole

दोस्तों गूगल सर्च के बारे अधिक जानकारी पाने के लिए और सर्च की नयी नयी तकनीके सीखने के इस सूत्र पर जाएँ....



*गूगल पॉवर सर्च : तेजी से सर्चिंग का अनुभव*

----------


## ramsingh111

सभी मित्रो को प्रणाम 
मेने 
पर्यावरण बचाओ धरती को स्वर्ग बनाओ 

सूत्र बनाया है इस पैर 
उपस्तिथि दे और अप्पने 
अनमोल सुजाव दे 
ताकि हम सभी मिल केर पर्यावरण को साफ और पर्दुसन मुक्त कर ने के लिया 
लोगो में जागरूकता ला सके

----------


## sbhabhi795

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=17232
दोस्तों मैं इस सूत्र पर एक कहानी(महक का जादू) पोस्ट कर रहा हूँ कृपया आप सभी पधारे और अपने कीमती सुझाऊ दें।
धन्यवाद ।

----------


## ashwanimale

मित्रों, *'पहचान कौन'* पर आपका इंतजार हो रहा है

----------


## ramsingh111

पर्यावरण बचाओ धरती को स्वर्ग बनाओ 

अप्प सब का इंतजार केर रहा है |

----------


## kamesh

मित्रों आप का अपना सूत्र हमारी डायरी के पन्ने आप का इंतजार कर रहे हैं वहां अपना सहयोग प्रदान कर के सूत्र को जिवंत करें 
http://www.forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=17285&p=1623145#post1623145

----------


## robin.space

*यह मेरा प्रथम सूत्र है और यह एक खेल है 

अगर आप को खेल अच्छा लगता हो तो यहाँ पधारे* 


http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=17319

----------


## ashwanimale

मेरे सारे सूत्रों के लिंक है - अशिवनीमाले के सूत्र 
सभी सूत्र एक से बढ़ कर एक है मित्रों चेक करिए, और अपने मनपसंद सूत्र में पोस्ट करिये

----------


## joker007

आप सब लोग यहाँ भी आइये ...

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=17690

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=17721

----------


## dkgdkg

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...=1#post1696144

----------


## dkgdkg

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=17796

----------


## ingole

_दोस्तों अगर आप जानना चाहते हैं की अपने देश में अभी तक कौन कौन से डाक टिकिट कब कब जारी हुए हैं तो आप नीचे लिखी हुयी लाइन पर क्लिक करिए..........._

*भारतीय डाक टिकिटों का संग्रह..*

----------


## ramsingh111

जी मेरा सुते हे पर्यवेरण  बचाओ 
WWW.forum.hindivichar.com/SHOWTHREAD.PHP?T=17256

----------


## ramsingh111

पर्यावरण बचाओ धरती को स्वर्ग बनाओ 
पैर आए और पर्यावरण को सवेच बनाए रखने की अपपनी सुजाव दे

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=17732

प्रिय पाथ  जी उप्रोक्य सूत्र नाम बदल कर पब्लिक डिमांड (ओल्ड इस गोल्ड -कुछ भूले बिसरे गीत )

कर दिया जाये !

धन्यवाद '

Hamsafar+ ya हमसफ़र+

----------


## gill1313

दोस्तों मैंने २ नये सूत्र शुरू किये किर्पया एक बार जरूर पधारें 
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=17911
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=17910

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

फेस बुक पर लड़कियां और उनकी तस्वीरें...

लिंक : http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...919#post899919

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

तीसरी आँख (बच के रहना ) 
लिंक : http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=1774

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

आह्वान ! पुनर्निर्माण का !! "जय हो भोले नाथ " 
लिंक : http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=14810

----------


## ingole

*दोस्तों कार्टून कोलोनी में मैंने एक नयी दूकान खोली है जिसका नाम है 
**~~~राज कोमिक्स-भोकाल सीरिज~~~**
कोमिक्स पढने का शौक रखने वाले सदस्य इधर जाकर आनंद ले सकते हैं. इस दूकान का पता और कोमिक्स पढने का फ्री पास आपको नीचे दी गयी लिंक पर क्लिक करते ही मिल जाएगा.धन्यवाद ---एक दुकानदार* 
 *~~~राज कोमिक्स :भोकाल सीरिज ~~~
*

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

Sticky: Poll: अब ऑफ लाइन मोड में हिंदी लिखें वो भी बिना इंटरनेट के !!!
लिंक : http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=17868

----------


## satya_anveshi

मेरा सूत्र आज ही बनाया है कुछ कविताएँ पेश करूँगा इसमें
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=18468

----------


## jeet6162

*आओ दोस्तो मिलकर हम कसम खाए* 

:down:

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=18396

----------


## SAAJANN

मेरे सूत्र पर भी एक नजर डालिए 
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=18471

----------


## andythegood

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=18488

मित्रो मेरे सूत्र पर भी आये

----------


## mravay

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...=1#post1769368

----------


## robin hood

मेरे सूत्र पर भी आया करो ,

----------


## tanha dil

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...1&goto=newpost  दोस्तो , इस  सूत्र पर भी आया करो !

----------


## ashwanimale

http://hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=20776

----------


## ashwanimale

*तेरा चेहरा हमारी जुंबा*

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

मेरा सूत्र तो बनाते ही मिटा दिया गया है जनाब <<<<<<<
अब मैं अपने सूत्र का कैसे प्रचार करु <<<<<<<<

----------


## Krish13

> मेरा सूत्र तो बनाते ही मिटा दिया गया है जनाब <<<<<<<
> अब मैं अपने सूत्र का कैसे प्रचार करु <<<<<<<<


आपका सूत्र मिटा नही है मित्र
मोडरेशन मेँ होने के कारण अदृश्य था
अब चेक कीजिये।

----------


## SUPERMAN JI

http://hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=20797
*तरल ईंधन भरवाते समय (पेट्रोल/डीजल)*

----------


## satya_anveshi

http://hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=20939
आज का दिन 11 जून

----------


## ingole

*दोस्तों, 
अगर आप जानना चाहते हैं, इस साल की विश्व सुंदरी प्रतियोगिता के बारे में तो आप नीचे दी गयी लिंक पर क्लिक करें. यहाँ पर आपको मिलेगी विश्व सुंदरी प्रतियोगिता- 2013 के बारे में सारी जानकारी.

 विश्व सुंदरी प्रतियोगिता : वर्ष  2013

http://hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=21411*

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

मैं भी एक बहुत भयंकर सूत्र बनाने वाला हूँ जनाब <<<<<<<<<
जिसका लिंक बहुत जल्द दिया जाएगा <<<<<<

----------


## Shri Vijay

*The Cockroach......................*
*The Cockroach, Theory For Self Development............*

*http://hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=21523&p=1991270*

----------


## Shri Vijay

*पिता.................**
एक ऐसा सच, जिसे हम जानकर भी अंजान हैं.............* 

*http://hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=21524*

----------


## Shri Vijay

*


12)..ॐ जय जगदीश हरे...................

भूल गये हम सब 
सुप्रसिद्ध आरती ॐ जय जगदीश हरे के रचनाकार, 
एक महान देशभक्त, समाज सुधारक और 
हमारी राष्ट्रीयभाषा हिंदी के प्रथम उपन्यासकार को...........


http://************.com/showthread.php?t=10684


*

----------


## Shri Vijay

*ॐ जय जगदीश हरे...................

भूल गये हम सब 
सुप्रसिद्ध आरती ॐ जय जगदीश हरे के रचनाकार, 
एक महान देशभक्त, समाज सुधारक और 
हमारी राष्ट्रीयभाषा हिंदी के प्रथम उपन्यासकार को...........


http://hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=21532


*

----------


## Shri Vijay

*भारत में विमान का आविष्कार..............*
*क्या राईट बन्धुओं से पहले ही भारत में विमान का आविष्कार हो चुका था ?*

*http://hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=21540*

----------


## ashwanimale

दिमाग को धार देने के लिए -

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

http://hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=21470

http://hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=21253

http://hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=20794

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

ये एक बहुत ही भयंकर सूत्र है जनाब जरुर देखें <<<<<


http://hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=21594

----------


## Shri Vijay

वृद्ध किसी काम के नहीं होते ?.....


बस एक क्लिक की जरूरत हें.....

----------


## Shri Vijay

डर......


बस एक क्लिक की जरूरत हें.....

----------


## Shri Vijay

*
जीवन में पुरूषार्थ और भाग्य.....


बस एक क्लिक की जरूरत हें.....
*

----------


## Shri Vijay

*
Cid...........


बस एक क्लिक की जरूरत हें.....
*

----------


## Shri Vijay

*
मायूसी...........


बस एक क्लिक की जरूरत हें.....
*

----------


## Shri Vijay

*
मशीन बन गया हूँ...........


बस एक क्लिक की जरूरत हें.....
*

----------


## Shri Vijay

*
आखरी काम.........


बस एक क्लिक की जरूरत हें.....
*

----------


## Shri Vijay

*
रूप चौदस : राशि अनुसार, कैसे करें स्नान.........


बस एक क्लिक की जरूरत हें.....
*

----------


## hsukhiya



----------


## Shri Vijay

*
जल ही जीवन अमृत हें.........
बस एक क्लिक करे.........
*

----------


## RaniSingh111

http://hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=21442
*
उपर्युक्त सुत्र पर चोदह प्रकार के प्राकृतिक मैथुन पर विस्तृत विवेचन किया गया है अपने विचार पोस्ट करने के लिये सभी इस सुत्र पर आमंत्रित है। केवल प्राकृतिक मैथुन के बारे में विचार प्रकट करे।*

----------


## Kamal Ji

> http://hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=21442
> *
> उपर्युक्त सुत्र पर चोदह प्रकार के प्राकृतिक मैथुन पर विस्तृत विवेचन किया गया है अपने विचार पोस्ट करने के लिये सभी इस सुत्र पर आमंत्रित है। केवल प्राकृतिक मैथुन के बारे में विचार प्रकट करे।*


रानी जी आप तो हुकुम दनदना रही हैं.

----------


## sultania

> रानी जी आप तो हुकुम दनदना रही हैं.


कृपया सदस्यो को अपने सूत्र की जानकारी अपने अंदाज मैं देने दे हमारे प्रिय बुद्धिजीवी चाचू ,,आगे आपकी मर्जी चाsssssचू

----------


## RaniSingh111

http://hindivichar.com/showthread.ph...53#post2022553

*प्राकृतिक मैथुन पर आधारित कहानिया शुरु "पधारे म्हारे सुत्र ओर पढे मैथुन कथाये"
*
http://hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=21442&page=13&p=2022553#post20225  53

----------


## The Unique

*डिजिटल मुद्रा क्या है ???*

*डिजिटल मुद्रा के बारे में विस्तार से जानने के लिए सूत्र के नाम पर क्लिक करें|*

----------


## devilking78626

अच्छा सूत्र है सभी सूत्रों की जानकारी एक ही जगह पर मिल जाएगी और सूत्र का प्रचार करने से सूत्र को देखने की और इक्छा होगी

----------


## sujeetcs

https://www.irctc.co.in/cgi-bin/bv60...03&leftWidth=0

----------

